# Teething rings with liquid?



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Someone told me that you shouldn't give your baby the teething rings with the water in them once he has teeth because he can puncture them. Has anyone heard they aren't safe? Isn't it just water in these things anyway?


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

My baby was playing with one and it broke and leaked all over. i wouldn't use one again, because even if it's just water, it could be full of bacteria or something after just sitting there for so long. JMHO


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Yes, I too heard no water for babies....I heard it must be boiled 1st or possibly distilled.

We had a new teething ring and just opened it and sure enough the water was leaking out,so in the trash it went and we are sticking w/wash clothes soaked in Chamomile tea!


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Mine busted open and paranoid me called poison control (hey- looks like water doesn't mean it is... can you tell I'm a chemistry teacher?!). They said those things are actually water and a salt solution (not table salt, another, more industrial salt). Not harmful and they told me all was fine- not to worry, DS was A-OK, but it is not meant to be consumed. I don't think it is how much "water" the baby would drink if it opened up (there's not much in there anyway- babies would need to consume much more than that to get sick), but that it is not really just water and though it is not toxic, it is not healthy either. DS liked the teethers though, so I got really tough/sturdy ones. If you and baby like them, invest the extra money and get a "good" one and pass up the $1 bin...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We use them. Sometimes nothing else will make her happy when the teething is rough. She hasn't broken one yet.

-Angela


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree with the last two posters..get one that wont' break! I got mine from here:

http://www.onestepahead.com/product/...97756/117.html

She loves it. /shrug not about to give it up since it keeps her happy and quiet..name of the game! At first when I got the teethers up above, I wasn't impressed but when I put out her other teethers and these, she goes for these so..hmm....I say ok..money well spent. Plus they get cold fast and sometimes you need that on a rough night.

There are tons of things to worry about as a mother, this doesn't have to be one of them IF you get the right teether.

Sherra


----------



## heveasoul (Sep 27, 2003)

What material is it made of? One of my worries is phthalates, etc from soft plastics.


----------

